
How Mixpanel Created Demand - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/startup-school-mixpanel/
======
akharris
Sadly, this is our last episode of the show for a little while. We learned a
huge amount putting it together - about making good radio, asking good
questions, and how some of our favorite companies got started. We hit a point,
though, where we thought the show needed to evolve to stay great, and while we
figure out what that means, we're going on hiatus.

I want to thank Kat and Colleen for all of their help putting the show
together, for figuring out what guests we should have, and for cohosting. I
also want to thank the good people at Sirius for making the show possible and
for giving us everything we needed to make something of which we are proud.

Stay tuned.

